
Rules of thumb for designing your database model - michaelpb
https://kickstartcoding.online/learn/pro-tips/designing-your-data-model/
======
michaelpb
Hey HN, I wrote this article based on advice I've given over and over about
how to design ORM database models. It's intended audience is for a beginner
who is having a hard time wrapping their head around database design. Some of
it might be obvious, some not so much, but hopefully it's a helpful (very
short) article!

